# Remote Start, No Heat



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It takes along time to warm the tiny 1.4T engine, remote start does help with warm up times but don't expect to have heat with even 10 minutes of idling. More than one user has reported using high fan speeds before the engine is warmed up prolongs warm up times and will cool off the engine at idle. 

I have my heat blue/red knob 3/4 the way up and fan set on 2 & defrost when I park at night. I remote start my car for 5 minutes and when I get in the car the engine is typically 100-115F when I start to drive. I drive 3-4 blocks at 25mph then head onto 45mph roads. 4 minutes of driving the engine is up to 170F where It starts to generate heat and I switch to floor heat(front window cracked to avoid fogging). Still takes an additional 4-6 minutes to go from 170F to 220F where the engine usually runs. 

if its really cold(under 10F) out when the engine is above 170F I will use the fan set on 3, but unless I have enough speed/load on the engine it will start cooling off the engine. Typically I only use fan 3 for under 10 minutes and only at highway speeds. Fan 4(max fan speed for my 2012) I reserve for the AC in the summer time.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Same with A/C. I live in a very hot region and read that the remote starter would be great to have to cool down the car in Summer. However even if you have the A/C on & set to your specifications only the blower blows!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Same with A/C. I live in a very hot region and read that the remote starter would be great to have to cool down the car in Summer. However even if you have the A/C on & set to your specifications only the blower blows!


Your AC should work on remote start, however I've noticed it doesn't use the max fan speeds on remote start and the fan kicks up once I put the keys in the ignition. Do you not have cold air coming out the vents on remote start? 

If my car has been sitting in the sun it takes about 40 seconds before I can feel cold air out the vents even with my Covercraft UVS100 in the windshield, seemed like 2 minutes or longer without(hotter dash that needs to cool off first). 

With that said even though a 3-5 minute remote start in the summer doesn't cool my car completely off, it does start to cool off my drivers seat which normally will stay perpetually 120F+ with me sitting in it & the AC on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, Ac worked on a rental Cruze I had with remote start. It was great in Florida.

The engine will never warm up with the blower on at idle. No point really.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing missing about this post, is this OE or an aftermarket remote start? Some aftermarket units are as cheap as 60 bucks. Some are two way, work with your cell phone, in the the 300 buck range. Just too many variables.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

So even if the engine isn't warm enough, the fan won't even blow out cold air until it's warm?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

KyRo23 said:


> So even if the engine isn't warm enough, the fan won't even blow out cold air until it's warm?



Certainty not in my 2012 2LT, with recir off, can blow in -35*F air from the outside in speed four if it gets too warm inside.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay just to get this straight (I'm not good with cars), if I remote start and wait until the engine is warm enough to produce warm air, the heat will come on? Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This engine will never make worthwhile heat at idle. Even with 2-3 remote starts the car won't be nice and toasty when you get in it.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ahhhh gotcha. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KyRo23 said:


> So even if the engine isn't warm enough, the fan won't even blow out cold air until it's warm?



Are you saying when you remote start you have no air coming out of the vents at all? You should, it will be cold until the engine produces some heat. Idling for 10 minutes on remote start would not be enough time to warm the car to have heat however, the car warms much faster being driven. 

Since this car takes so long to warm up, I think of remote start as just shaving some of that cold drive off for me. I would much rather use remote start for 5 minutes, drive for 5-7 minutes to have heat then have to drive 15 minutes+.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Are you saying when you remote start you have no air coming out of the vents at all? You should, it will be cold until the engine produces some heat. Idling for 10 minutes on remote start would not be enough time to warm the car to have heat however, the car warms much faster being driven.
> 
> Since this car takes so long to warm up, I think of remote start as just shaving some of that cold drive off for me. I would much rather use remote start for 5 minutes, drive for 5-7 minutes to have heat then have to drive 15 minutes+.


I leave the heat on the highest setting before I get out and when I remote start, the highest setting definitely isn't on. I think just the defroster is on, but I can't tell because the lights on the buttons don't come on until I put the key in and when I put the key in THAT'S when the highest fan comes on from where I left it. So I'm not sure if the car is set to an auto setting in remote start or what.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what others have said, if you have the fan higher than about a 3, the engine will never warm up. If you put the fan up all the way, the temp gauge will actually fall while driving. It's a small, efficient engine. There just isn't a lot of heat there.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Makes sense. So what's the best course of action for making sure my windows aren't completely frozen? Is there really anything I can do or is it best to just man up and scrape the ice off lol


----------



## watusa (May 31, 2013)

I don't think the blower ever comes on with heat enabled via remote start. Once you put the keys in the ignition and twist to the on position then the blower kicks on. I'll test it a bit later.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When you remote start the fan speed you have set is not used until you put the key in the ignition. All other heater settings(or AC in the summer) are used from before you shut down the last time. My guess why GM uses the low fan speed when you remote start is to help warm up the engine before you in the car. 

If there is ice on the windows you will need to scrape it. The windshield I make sure the wipers aren't stuck before I get in and just use the winter washer fluid to clear frost/ice.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

So in the summer if I have the AC turned on before I get out, when I remote start it'll be on? 

I appreciate the help, I think I understand it all.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Yep, Ac worked on a rental Cruze I had with remote start. It was great in Florida.
> 
> The engine will never warm up with the blower on at idle. No point really.


 What year rental was this? Only my blower motor comes on using the OEM remote starter and only activates when you hop in the hot car and flip the key to ON


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

13 I think. 15 did it too.


----------

